# How Peanut Butter is Made......



## Blue Tick (Jun 5, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H_M6yw32M0&feature=related]YouTube - How Peanut Butter is Made......[/ame]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 5, 2008)

When I was young, I said to God, God, tell me the mystery of the universe. But God answered, that knowledge is for me alone. So I said, God, tell me the mystery of the peanut. Then God said, well, George, that's more nearly your size. -- George Washington Carver


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 5, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm peanut butter.......


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 5, 2008)

Any strawberry jam to go with that Peanut butter?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaPpxWlyrfw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaPpxWlyrfw[/ame]

mmmmmmm!


----------

